# Any affordable 7 string basses?



## DanD (Jun 6, 2010)

"And by 'affordable' I mean under $1,000. 

I want one so that it'll pair up with my 8 string [guitar] by using a low F#(0 or -1?) string while still keeping the range of the higher ones in tact. I know you can use an F#1, but I like the traditional idea of being an octave lower instead of in unison."

I posted this earlier in the general gear section.


----------



## Daggorath (Jun 6, 2010)

To make a low F# intonate and be playable then you'd have to get a mightily long bass. I'm talkin 37" or so. And as far as I know, you can't get anything of the likes for under $2-3k.

The more I've read of people trying to use an octave down F# in their music the more it's convinced me to just tune up like Meshuggah.


----------



## Adam (Jun 6, 2010)

Daggorath said:


> To make a low F# intonate and be playable then you'd have to get a mightily long bass. I'm talkin 37" or so. And as far as I know, you can't get anything of the likes for under $2-3k.
> 
> The more I've read of people trying to use an octave down F# in their music the more it's convinced me to just tune up like Meshuggah.



Not true actually, if you buy strings form Garry Goodman you can get an intonatable F#0 for 34", you can even get an intonatable G#00 below that F#0 all at 34". 
Also the Warwick Dark Lord bass used a typical .175 for F#0 at 34" and it intonates. 

Here's a link for the OP:
octave4plus.com
If you want the string to intonate even easier order it with skeleton core.


----------



## Adam (Jun 6, 2010)

DanD said:


> "And by 'affordable' I mean under $1,000.
> 
> I want one so that it'll pair up with my 8 string [guitar] by using a low F#(0 or -1?) string while still keeping the range of the higher ones in tact. I know you can use an F#1, but I like the traditional idea of being an octave lower instead of in unison."
> 
> I posted this earlier in the general gear section.



Galveston makes an ok 7 string bass if you can find one, there are also a lot of Chinese 7 string basses on ebay if you want to try a cheap one before dropping alot of coin on a decent one.


----------



## velvetkevorkian (Jun 6, 2010)

A step up from the eBay ones are the Conklin Groove Tools- the GT7s are probably $6-800 used and the Bill Dickens sig models a bit more.


----------



## TomAwesome (Jun 6, 2010)

The Galveston basses look like shit, though I admit I've considered getting one of their 8-strings. From what I've heard, they're playable but pretty meh. Your best bet is probably a Conklin GT7. I used to see them on eBay semi regularly. I'm a little surprised Rondo hasn't made a 7-string bass yet.


----------



## Waelstrum (Jun 6, 2010)

Galvestone is ok, but the bridge doesn't let you adjust intonation and you can only change the action for all the strings at the same time, not individually. If you can get a second hand Conklin great, but all these cheap ebay ERBs are good for just trying out, but not very good for serious stuff.


----------



## Deadnightshade (Jun 6, 2010)

TomAwesome said:


> Your best bet is probably a Conklin GT7



Wait ..you mean Conklin-Conklin?the guy said affordable


----------



## HamBungler (Jun 6, 2010)

^ Nah, the Groove Tools version. They had a production run of guitars and basses that were pretty affordable.


----------



## TomAwesome (Jun 6, 2010)

Well, the Groove Tools bass. Isn't that what the GT in GT7 stands for?


----------



## Deadnightshade (Jun 6, 2010)

wasn't aware of their existence..that sounds cool and polite..any idea about the prices?on a quick look the conklin site doesn't mention


----------



## velvetkevorkian (Jun 6, 2010)

Here is the page on the Conklin site. There was some confusion as they were definitely out of production for a while, and I've not seen it confirmed if they're being made again, but they pop up on eBay fairly frequently. In the US, $6-800ish used; UK and Europe probably the same in Euros or ££.


----------



## heavy7-665 (Jun 6, 2010)

Raven West


----------



## AlexThorpe (Jun 6, 2010)

I had a Conklin GTBD-7 for a couple of years, easily one of the best playing and sounding basses I've ever owned. I'll probably end up picking up a GT-7 here in the near future just to have one again.


----------



## DanD (Jun 7, 2010)

TomAwesome said:


> I've considered getting one of their 8-strings.



I am now, too. Where on Earth can one be found? 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4aSIii9LgBg


Looks and sounds nice enough to me to drop $400-$600 on. I don't care for 'professional' quality as long as it can produce the same notes.


----------



## Andii (Jun 7, 2010)

Conklin Groovetools are MIK. 1,200 new.



Buy Conklin GT-7 7-String Bass | 6+ String Electric Bass | Musician's Friend


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 7, 2010)

And there's always some Ebay stuff:

Conklin thingy with 7 strings

Very cheap 7 string bass

I'm jealous of you Americans :\ There aren't any 7 string basses available in Europe as far as I know, and when I ship something from America it doesn't only cost a big amount of shipping-money, but I also have to pay over 20% taxes for it :\


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 7, 2010)

And you can always try it at:

TalkBass

Here's a 7 string bass for sale:
TalkBass Forums


----------



## SD83 (Jun 7, 2010)

Dragonfly said:


> And there's always some Ebay stuff:
> 
> Conklin thingy with 7 strings
> 
> ...



Holy crap, not only do they look cool but they cost next to nothing... 
I guess you're right about the Europe <-> (North)America thing, I have never seen a 7 string bass (yet I know one person who owns one), even 7 string guitars seem rare here. Even if you would want to take the DIY approach, I don't see any way building a seven string bass for under 350 . I mean, I see ways and they work perfectly, but they do not look as professional


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 7, 2010)

SD83 said:


> Holy crap, not only do they look cool but they cost next to nothing...
> I guess you're right about the Europe <-> (North)America thing, I have never seen a 7 string bass (yet I know one person who owns one), even 7 string guitars seem rare here. Even if you would want to take the DIY approach, I don't see any way building a seven string bass for under 350 . I mean, I see ways and they work perfectly, but they do not look as professional



Yep, we need to get us some famous ERB players in Europe before they start selling some nice (and/or cheap) ERB's here, I guess
Or maybe if you ask a company like musicstore.de, maybe that they can ship in something?


----------



## knispler (Jun 7, 2010)

SD83 said:


> Holy crap, not only do they look cool but they cost next to nothing...
> I guess you're right about the Europe <-> (North)America thing, I have never seen a 7 string bass (yet I know one person who owns one), even 7 string guitars seem rare here. Even if you would want to take the DIY approach, I don't see any way building a seven string bass for under 350 . I mean, I see ways and they work perfectly, but they do not look as professional



Have you seen this HK 7 Saiter Bass Aktiv aus Full Solid Ash mit KA PU´S bei eBay.de: E-Bässe (endet 09.06.10 10:09:09 MESZ)
I´ve ordered a sevenstring fretless. After doing some setup-work, it plays awesome. Maybe you could try one of these.


----------



## SD83 (Jun 7, 2010)

knispler said:


> Have you seen this HK 7 Saiter Bass Aktiv aus Full Solid Ash mit KA PU´S bei eBay.de: E-Bässe (endet 09.06.10 10:09:09 MESZ)
> I´ve ordered a sevenstring fretless. After doing some setup-work, it plays awesome. Maybe you could try one of these.



I know someone who has the 5-string version... plays nice, sounds nice, beautiful wood, yet obvious flaws... finish is not perfect, the neck pocket is far from exact etc... doesn't change the quality as a tool to make music with I guess, but it changes the cost. How heavy is yours? Because the one I saw was by far the heaviest 5 string I've ever seen. Still, if I had the money for that bass, I would make it myself... that's just too addictive


----------



## knispler (Jun 7, 2010)

It´s really heavy. Heaviest Bass Guitar I´ve ever played. DIY would be much greater at least in this point.


----------



## 13point9 (Jun 7, 2010)

Mazeti used to do 7 string basses but i don't know if they are still in production


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 7, 2010)

Woodo do 7 string basses, you may find a used one in the rage you're looking at.


----------



## DanD (Jun 7, 2010)

Thank you for all of the suggestions, everyone. As moronic as it may seem, I'm just trying to look for that Galveston 8 string.


----------



## DanD (Jun 8, 2010)

Does anyone know where one could be besides eBay at the moment?


----------



## heavy7-665 (Jun 8, 2010)

No clue brother. I spent some time looking a while back but gave up and have been checking out Raven Wests new 7s.


----------



## Waelstrum (Jun 8, 2010)

I got mine from ebay, I think that Galvestone only sells via ebay in general, but I heard that they stopped making there eights, but my source may have been inaccurate (I can't evan remember who it was!)


----------



## heavy7-665 (Jun 10, 2010)

Waelstrum said:


> I got mine from ebay, I think that Galvestone only sells via ebay in general, but I heard that they stopped making there eights, but my source may have been inaccurate (I can't evan remember who it was!)



I heard they stopped the 7s and kept the 8s


----------



## knuckle_head (Jun 13, 2010)

You will be woefully disappointed in the bridges on the Galveston. You are better served finding a GT7 or GTBD7 - a bit of a head's up, the Bill Dickens (GTBD) is REALLY tight at the nut. If you gots big fingers or want the room find the non-BD version.

Oh, and I sell F# strings that are pretty good.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 14, 2010)

You might like this one:

STARS INLAY SOLID EBONY 7 STRINGS ELECTRIC BASS 9918 - eBay (item 350364622126 end time Jul-09-10 00:32:04 PDT)

Cheap + looks sweet  ,, now ship it to Europe please


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 14, 2010)

Dragonfly said:


> You might like this one:
> 
> STARS INLAY SOLID EBONY 7 STRINGS ELECTRIC BASS 9918 - eBay (item 350364622126 end time Jul-09-10 00:32:04 PDT)
> 
> Cheap + looks sweet  ,, now ship it to Europe please



From what I've heard (from reliable sources) stay away from these. Unless of course you're looking to put a good deal of work into them.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 14, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> From what I've heard (from reliable sources) stay away from these. Unless of course you're looking to put a good deal of work into them.



I'll believe you, because I'm always sceptic at ebay stuff, but can you explain why and what kind of work someone would have to put into it? (because for that price you still have all the materials, which seems pretty nice to me.)


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 14, 2010)

Dragonfly said:


> I'll believe you, because I'm always sceptic at ebay stuff, but can you explain why and what kind of work someone would have to put into it? (because for that price you still have all the materials, which seems pretty nice to me.)



The woodwork, fretwork, and electronics are terrible. 

There was a thread or two in Talkbass about these. 

You'd have to replace the electronics, replace the frets, and hope the neck and fretboard are assembled properly, which seems to be bit of a crap chute with these. Even if you buy it for the neck/body block, it'll still need some finish work. While the woods look good, closer inspection reveals them to be of medium to lower end in quality. 

There is a reason they're so cheap. Materials and craftsmanship is lacking.


----------



## knuckle_head (Jun 16, 2010)

Daggorath said:


> To make a low F# intonate and be playable then you'd have to get a mightily long bass.



This just isn't so - at worst you may be looking at moving your bridge back 1/4". Most basses are set up with the ability to intonate for the appropriate F# string straight from the factory no matter the scale length.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 25, 2010)

And another one:

RAVEN WEST BASS GUITAR 7 STRING ASH BLEM BLEM - eBay, Bass, Guitar, Musical Instruments. (Eindtijd 04-jul-10 03:46:08 CEST)


----------

